# Samba PDC speichert Profile nicht



## misterolaf (25. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe mir auf meinem Rechner Mandake 9.1 installiert und habe versucht einen PDC einzurichten....

Wenn ich mich jetzt am PDC anmelden möchte (von einem Windows XP Pro Client) habe ich folgendes Problem:

Windows kann scheinbar die  Profile nicht auf dem Server ablegen, wodurch ich dann jedesmal beim anmelden am PDC eine Fehlermeldung bekomme.
Wenn ich diese Fehlermeldung mit OK bestätige lädt er ein ein Temporäres Profil und verbindet das Netzlaufwerk (home Verzeichnis auf dem Server). - Das "tolle" daran, ich kann keine Dateien darin ablegen... und überhaupt kann ich nicht schreiben auf dem Server - nicht mal im "public" Ordner...

Hat jemand zufällig nen Tipp, wo mein Fehler liegen könnte?


meine smb.conf:
###################################
[global]
	passwd chat = *New*password* %n\n *Reenter*new*password* %n\n *Password*changed*
	netbiosname = Server
	preserve case = yes
	passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u
	oplocks = yes
	browseable = no
	printing = cups
	writeable = yes
	logon script = %U.bat
	prefered domain = yes
	workgroup = PAMPOW.DE
	debug level = 2
	os level = 65
	update encrypted = yes
	security = user
	getwd cache = yes
	short preserve case = yes
	max log size = 5000
	domain admin group = root, administrator
	log file = /var/log.%m
	load printers = yes
	read raw = yes
	write raw = yes
	character set = ISO8859-15
	socket options = TCP_NODELAY
	default case = lower
	logon drive = Z:
	fake oplocks = no
	guest ok = no
	domain master = yes
	username map = /etc/samba/smbusers
	encrypt passwords = yes
	public = no
	logon home = \\%L\%U\.profile
	dead time = 15
	password level = 4
	case sensitive = no
	domain admin users = root
	mangle case = no
	server string = (PDC) @ pampow.de
	unix password sync = Yes
	logon path = \\%L\%U\profiles\
	add user script = useradd -d /tmp -s /dev/false %u
	domain logons = yes

[homes]
path = /home/%u
comment = Benutzer-Verzeichnisse
browseable = yes
writeable = yes

[netlogon]
path = /home/netlogon
browseable = no
writeable = no
comment = NetLogON

[profiles]
	browseable = yes
	comment = Benutzerprofile
	writeable = yes
	path = /home/profiles/

[public]
path = /home/public
browseable = yes
writeable = yes
guest ok = yes
public = yes
comment = oeffentlicher Ordner
####################################


Schon mal im vorraus,

DANKE

Mfg Mister Olaf


----------



## mike04 (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo

Hatte auch das Problem, bei mir waren die rechte vom profiles Ordner falsch gesetzt, einfach auf 777 setzen dann sollte es gehen.

MfG!
mike


----------

